# Toppings for dry puppy food?



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

My boy has decided plain kibble is boring. I have Blue Buffalo large breed puppy and Fromm large breed puppy. I would rather stay with Fromm because of safety. He will eat it if I jazz it up with toppings. I'm not sure if my toppings are throwing the nutrition off. I want him to grow at a safe place for his joints. He did not like wet puppy food mixed in, but loves wet cat food. Any ideas on what to mix in?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

gravy, chicken broth, raw egg, few spoonfulls of wet dog food, little pieces of cheese or hotdog, canned pumpkin. some people just mix some water in to moisten it some.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nothing wrong with wet cat food.Just a tiny bit mixed with water will add flavor.Watered down chicken or beef broth is good too.My dog's favorite topping is a bit of mashed boiled egg mixed with water.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Honest kitchen makes a great and safe topper. It's spendy, but used as a topper it will last a while.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

I put a scoop or so of pumpkin on Baymax's food, and he goes nuts. He is also a picky dry food eater. But he really can't afford to be picky bc his options are very limited bc of his allergies!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

You can also try heating the kibble up. 45 seconds in the microwave gets the fats in the kibble to start to melt. Making the food far more aromatic and enticing. 

A built in topper.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Nothing wrong with wet cat food.Just a tiny bit mixed with water will add flavor.Watered down chicken or beef broth is good too.My dog's favorite topping is a bit of mashed boiled egg mixed with water.


i never watered down broth before but wanted to let the OP know if you don't water it down like me make sure you pick one that says low sodium.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I Mix In Raw Ground Meat. my dogs absolutely Love It.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

We use whatever we can get from our butcher on sale (pork, chicken, turkey, beef heart, organs etc..) boil for about 15 minutes (no salt or other spices), chop it up in small pieces (or grind it up) mix with a boiled egg and use about 2-3 TBSP 2 times a day with his dry (1.5 cups of Acana x2). He seems to love it, we know what goes in it and also use the broth.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Greyson.Johnson said:


> My boy has decided plain kibble is boring. I have Blue Buffalo large breed puppy and Fromm large breed puppy. I would rather stay with Fromm because of safety. He will eat it if I jazz it up with toppings. I'm not sure if my toppings are throwing the nutrition off. I want him to grow at a safe place for his joints. He did not like wet puppy food mixed in, but loves wet cat food. Any ideas on what to mix in?


Hey. I HIGHLY recommend adding some goat milk or goat yogurt to the kibble. It is the closest to the puppy mothers milk and is great for the joints. I have been doing this for years. Soak it for a couple minutes in the kibble and your dog will love it. Plus it lasts longer than regular milk and is very affordable.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We feed Fromm to keep it interesting we use much of what everyone had mentioned either some plain yogurt, they all love goats milk, Fromm canned, primal dehydrated nuggets, honest kitchen toppers, raw egg, ground beef from our dinner. Dogs do get bored of their food so I try to switch it up. Right now the pup just get her food soaked in warm water and she has no complaints


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the great ideas. I will load up on some different things to keep things interesting for him. Here is 8 wks- 13 wks.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

8-13 wks


----------



## KathleneDewberry (Jan 16, 2017)

Greyson.Johnson said:


> My boy has decided plain kibble is boring. I have Blue Buffalo large breed puppy and Fromm large breed puppy. I would rather stay with Fromm because of safety. He will eat it if I jazz it up with toppings. I'm not sure if my toppings are throwing the nutrition off. I want him to grow at a safe place for his joints. He did not like wet puppy food mixed in, but loves wet cat food. Any ideas on what to mix in?


I have read some where that cat food is not good for dogs. If your dog don't like wet food why don't to go for dry food or semi moist food. But cat food is not good.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

We add 1/2 teaspoon of coconut oil fir his coat. Not sure why, but he loves it.


----------

